# Gattuso commenta il pareggio contro il Parma.



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. *Ci teniamo questo punto".*
> 
> In aggiornamento



Perdente, vattene.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. *Ci teniamo questo punto*. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Devi andare a fare in culo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Mettere Biglia ci ha ucciso.


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Basta perdio.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ci teniamo il punto. Rendetevi conto chi ci allena. Ci teniamo il punto ha detto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Sentir parlare di caldo ad aprile è ridicolo


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2019)

C'era caldo"cit.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Santa pazienza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ci teniamo il punto. Rendetevi conto chi ci allena. Ci teniamo il punto ha detto.



Immagina in champion:

Ci teniamo questa sconfitta per 6-0 contro il Barcellona, potevano farcene 10.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



te ne devi andare


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso non crede nella squadra e non crede neanche a se stesso, con una frase del genere, ci teniamo un punto, la dice lunga con quale atteggiamento manda la squadra a giocare


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Vattene te, il caldo, il tuo veleno e le tue (non) proposte di calcio. Ciao medioman come tutti i tuoi ex compagni di squadra che allenano. Non se ne puó più, ci meritiamo un allenatore.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

SFORTUNATO???? ma se sul primo gol ha avuto culo se no manco quello...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



"Poco ritmo"??? Perfavore....


----------



## Prealpi (20 Aprile 2019)

Uno degli allenatori più scarsi visti al Milan, non è il suo lavoro, può allenare giusto in lega pro


----------



## 7vinte (20 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> C'era caldo"cit.



Mazzarri 2.0


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. *Ci teniamo questo punto*. *C'era caldo* per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. *E' un periodo poco fortunato*. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Non so quale parte dello sproloquio di questo pseudo-allenatore mi fa andare più fuori dai gangheri...

Io pensavo che le partite si vincessero entrando in area e facendo un sacco di tiri in porta... Questo qui invece confida nella fortuna che dovrebbe soccorrerlo ogni settimana...

Ah, beh... ma faceva caldo...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non so quale parte dello sproloquio di questo pseudo-allenatore mi fa andare più fuori dai gangheri...
> 
> Io pensavo che le partite si vincessero entrando in area e facendo un sacco di tiri in porta... *Questo qui invece confida nella fortuna che dovrebbe soccorrerlo ogni settimana*...



te credo , e' andato avanti con la sola fortuna


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso credo sia uno dei pochissimi allenatori definibili INVOLUTORI , nel senso che peggiora notevolmente gioco e giocatori (da notare l'evidente involuzione pure di Piatek messo nelle peggiori condizioni possibili di gioco) , aspetto mentale ,approccio alla partita ; la speranza che la pensi così anche la dirigenza ,a prescindere dal piazzamento che si raggiungerà


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Peggiore allenatore del Milan da quando ho memoria. Persino Inzaghi è meglio di questo demente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Gattuso credo sia uno dei pochissimi allenatori definibili INVOLUTORI , nel senso che peggiora notevolmente gioco e giocatori (da notare l'evidente involuzione pure di Piatek messo nelle peggiori condizioni possibili di gioco) , aspetto mentale ,approccio alla partita ; la speranza che la pensi così anche la dirigenza ,a prescindere dal piazzamento che si raggiungerà



Io son convinto che Leonardo non veda l'ora di dargli il benservito.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Devi andare a fare in culo*.



Si, ma con l'elastichetto...
Così va e torna, va e torna, va e torna...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io son convinto che Leonardo non veda l'ora di dargli il benservito.



Purtroppo temo che non dipenda solo da Leo altrimenti forse mr veleno era già andato...


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sentir parlare di caldo ad aprile è ridicolo



Per chi gioca a calcio si chiamano "primi caldi". Cioè il tuo corpo non è abituato. Ma questa cosa c'era per noi, c'era per loro. 

Detto questo, il Parma ci ha creato pericoli? Non ricordo grandi parate di Gigio, se non nel finale di prima tempo, qualcosina. Aimè noi siamo stati troppo sterili li davanti, anche riconoscendo che il Parma ha giocato per lo zero a zero, tutti dietro, sperando in una ripartenza. Una volta trovato il vantaggio siamo stati anche bravi a difenderci, Alves ha davvero pescato dal cilindro il jolly. Questa vittoria, anche facendo poco, anche meritandola fin la, bisognava portarla a casa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mettere Biglia ci ha ucciso.



Assolutamente vero. Una mossa sbagliatissima. 

E il giocatore che detesto di piu nella nostra squadra. 3,5 millioni per un pippone del genere. 

Una vergogna


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi".



Aggiornato


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Gattuso credo sia uno dei pochissimi allenatori definibili INVOLUTORI , nel senso che peggiora notevolmente gioco e giocatori (da notare l'evidente involuzione pure di Piatek messo nelle peggiori condizioni possibili di gioco) , aspetto mentale ,approccio alla partita ; la speranza che la pensi così anche la dirigenza ,a prescindere dal piazzamento che si raggiungerà



Com'è vero ciò che dici...

Ho sempre affermato che in media l'allenatore, a parità di squadra/giocatori, influisce per il 20% in positivo.
Poi l'è l'allenatore bravo che arriva al 30%
Quello Top può anche arrivare al 40%
Quello scarso non incide...

Poi c'è gottuso e vai sottozero!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo temo che non dipenda solo da Leo altrimenti forse mr veleno era già andato...



La cosa che si teme è proprio questa, se raggiungiamo la champion magari gazzosa ce lo fa tenere...


----------



## davidelynch (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ci teniamo il punto. Rendetevi conto chi ci allena. Ci teniamo il punto ha detto.



.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Aprile 2019)

Un allenatore osceno, scandaloso, indegno.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2019)

Questo punto non te lo tieni, hai preso due punti e fai fatto di tutto per tenere il pareggio.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per chi gioca a calcio si chiamano "primi caldi". Cioè il tuo corpo non è abituato. Ma questa cosa c'era per noi, c'era per loro.
> 
> Detto questo, il Parma ci ha creato pericoli? Non ricordo grandi parate di Gigio, se non nel finale di prima tempo, qualcosina. Aimè noi siamo stati troppo sterili li davanti, anche riconoscendo che il Parma ha giocato per lo zero a zero, tutti dietro, sperando in una ripartenza. Una volta trovato il vantaggio siamo stati anche bravi a difenderci, Alves ha davvero pescato dal cilindro il jolly. Questa vittoria, anche facendo poco, anche meritandola fin la, bisognava portarla a casa.


Scusami se mi permetto Jino....forse mi sbaglio ma io ho visto un'altra partita....esattamente l'opposto di quello che hai visto tu; al Parma il pareggio va stretto, ti ricordo il palo, l'intervento di Donnarumma su Ceravolo,la rovesciata di Kucka e altre occasioni , il Milan a parte il fortunatissimo gol cosa ha fatto?? 0 nulla
squadra senza testa ne coda ,senza logica involuta da capo a piedi
,


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, *ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi*".



Questo credo di aver fatto un buon secondo tempo. 
Ridicolo.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi".



.


----------



## davidelynch (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi".



Siamo arrivati al punto di sperare di fallire la qualificazione Champions, perché assistere ad un'altra stagione con Gattuso in panchina è un incubo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ti accorgi dell'inettitudine di un allenatore quando gli amici di squadre rivali ti mandano dei messaggi in cui sperano che Gattuso venga riconfermato per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi".



La pazienza è finita, arriva a fine anno poi a mai più .


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ti accorgi dell'inettitudine di un allenatore quando gli amici di squadre rivali ti mandano dei messaggi in cui sperano che Gattuso venga riconfermato per il prossimo anno.



Un po' quello che fa mezza stampa italiana


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Scusami se mi permetto Jino....forse mi sbaglio ma io ho visto un'altra partita....esattamente l'opposto di quello che hai visto tu; al Parma il pareggio va stretto, ti ricordo il palo, l'intervento di Donnarumma su Ceravolo,la rovesciata di Kucka e altre occasioni , il Milan a parte il fortunatissimo gol cosa ha fatto?? 0 nulla
> squadra senza testa ne coda ,senza logica involuta da capo a piedi
> ,



Il Parma ha avuto sicuramente qualche occasione in più, ma mi ripeto, niente di eclatante. Era la classica partita da zero a zero. Abbiamo giocato male? Si, troppo lenti nel giro palla, troppo statici nel movimento senza palla, il ritmo in generale troppo basso...ed il caldo è sicuramente una giustificazione, ma non per non dare nessuno strappo per 90 minuti. 

Però eravamo li davanti, con o senza meriti e li dovevamo restare, perchè vincere oggi anche giocando malissimo, anche non meritando era fondamentale....e sono convinto che senza quel capolavoro di Alves, perchè nessuno ne parla, ma ha calciato una punizione favolosa, il Parma non ci avrebbe raggiunto.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato"..


*
Quotate le news*


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2019)

Tienitelo tu il punto, incapace. Io penso ai due punti persi.


----------



## 6milan (20 Aprile 2019)

Andate a invocare l'esonero sotto casa Milan vi prego


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. *Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. *Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato"..



Infatti il Parma ha solo quasi segnato un eurogol con Kucka, colpito un palo e quasi preso un rigore per uscita ultra rischiosa di Donnarumma, oltre ad un colpo di testa molto pericoloso su calcio d'angolo.
Vero, molto piu pericolosi noi con....tipo un tiro nello specchio?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Parma ha avuto sicuramente qualche occasione in più, ma mi ripeto, niente di eclatante. Era la classica partita da zero a zero. Abbiamo giocato male? Si, troppo lenti nel giro palla, troppo statici nel movimento senza palla, il ritmo in generale troppo basso...ed il caldo è sicuramente una giustificazione, ma non per non dare nessuno strappo per 90 minuti.
> 
> Però eravamo li davanti, con o senza meriti e li dovevamo restare, perchè vincere oggi anche giocando malissimo, anche non meritando era fondamentale....e sono convinto che senza quel capolavoro di Alves, perchè nessuno ne parla, ma ha calciato una punizione favolosa, il Parma non ci avrebbe raggiunto.



Con il Parma dovevi essere 0-3 . Poi finiva 1-3 per il capolavoro


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con il Parma dovevi essere 0-3 . Poi finiva 1-3 per il capolavoro



Lollo...siamo un pò più vecchi noi, ci ricordiamo grandi campioni, grandi Milan.... aimè ora siamo tutt'altro e a Parma non ci vai più in ciabatte...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con il Parma dovevi essere 0-3 . Poi finiva 1-3 per il capolavoro



Sai perché Gattuso era contento? Perche sul 3 a 0 meritava di starci il Parma quindi nell'ottica di mr veleno punto guadagnato da qui il "teniamoci il punto" ormai è chiaramente delirante e fuori controllo, forse per il fatto che ha capito che l'anno prossimo sarà addio...; seguire il Milan e diventato un'affare per chi ha lo stomaco forte


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..


*
Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche*. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca.*. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto".





Questa me l'ero persa... CI AVEVO FATTO LA BOCCA ALLA CHAMPION??? CI AVEVO????

Ma cosa diavolo trasmette ai giocatori sto pirla?


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa me l'ero persa... CI AVEVO FATTO LA BOCCA ALLA CHAMPION??? CI AVEVO????
> 
> Ma cosa diavolo trasmette ai giocatori sto pirla?



Si è già arreso. Che capra


----------



## mark (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..



Si deve vergognare, dichiarazioni da perdente!! Se ci tiene al Milan a fine stagione si deve dimettere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si è già arreso. Che capra




Deve essere cacciato oggi stesso per dio! Cacciatelo, mettete il fratello di donnarumma come allenatore, mettetici chi vi pare per questo mese, ma cacciate sto perdente SUBITO


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..



Dichiarazioni che farebbero smadonnare pure il Papa. “non sono bravo abbastanza” “ci avevo fatto la bocca”, credo di non aver odiato così tanto manco l’ultimo Galliani. A questo punto l’ipotesi che voglia favorire la Rometta di cui magari sarà il prossimo allenatore non è così campata per aria


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Deve essere cacciato oggi stesso per dio! Cacciatelo, mettete il fratello di donnarumma come allenatore, mettetici chi vi pare per questo mese, ma cacciate sto perdente SUBITO


Potrebbe avere senso logico la sua sostituzione, ma sai cosa penso io invece? Che deve rimanere LÀ SULLA GRATICOLA A FRIGGERE FINO IN FONDO, ora a mio avviso è troppo tardi per tutto, e mr veleno non deve avere alibi futuri


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che farebbero smadonnare pure il Papa. “non sono bravo abbastanza” “ci avevo fatto la bocca”, credo di non aver odiato così tanto manco l’ultimo Galliani. A questo punto l’ipotesi che voglia favorire la Rometta di cui magari sarà il prossimo allenatore non è così campata per aria



Guarda ne sono convinto anche io. Ci sta sabotando,i cambi Cutrone per Bakayoko, chalanoglu e Suso sempre confermati, sono la prova evidente. l anno prossimo questo va a Roma a fare la Champions.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Guarda ne sono convinto anche io. Ci sta sabotando,i cambi Cutrone per Bakayoko, chalanoglu e Suso sempre confermati, sono la prova evidente. l anno prossimo questo va a Roma a fare la Champions.



Zenos alla Roma non sono scemi come da noi...se arrivano 4 si tengono stretto quel grande allenatore che risponde al nome di Claudio Ranieri


----------



## kekkopot (20 Aprile 2019)

Rodriguez: "Farà caldo ma non cerchiamo alibi", dopo la partita Gattuso:"C'era caldo". Mi sembra un alibi


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sentir parlare di caldo ad aprile è ridicolo



20 gradi c'erano. è malato in testa


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peggiore allenatore del Milan da quando ho memoria. Persino Inzaghi è meglio di questo demente.



senza alcuna ombra di dubbio


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. *Ci avevo fatto la bocca. *Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..



Da esonero oggi stesso !
Adesso capisco perche' scendono in campo senza alcuna cattiveria agonistica, molli .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..


Certo che queste parole trasmettono grinta eh... È più moscio del fallo di Berlusconi senza Viagra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lollo...siamo un pò più vecchi noi, ci ricordiamo grandi campioni, grandi Milan.... aimè ora siamo tutt'altro e a Parma non ci vai più in ciabatte...



vecchio forse ma con la memoria breve perchè a parma in ciabatte non ci sei mai venuto... 20 anni fa perdevamo tutti gli anni. adesso magari ci sarebbe da venirci scalzi..


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più.* Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose*. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..



Ecco, queste sono le frasi per cui andrebbe sostituito prima di subito.

Sulla partita, non vedo tante colpe, in quanto siamo arrivati 20 volte a ridosso della loro area, sbagliando ogni Santa volta passaggio/cross/stop/tempo , e quello è solo e soltanto limiti dai giocatori.

Ma in Serie A, un ammissione di incapacità come la frase che ho messo in grassetto, nel MILAN, non le accetto.

Equlibrio, intelligenza, palle, competenza.

Non serve altro in un allenatore, ma se mi dici ste cose Rino mi fai incavolare di maledetto.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..




Aveva bisogno di garanzie fisiche e mette Biglia, ok!


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Un allenatore osceno, scandaloso, indegno.



Vabbe diciamo anche..

Di portiero abbiamo un ragazzino..
Un terzino destro fuori forma quindi peggio del altro 
Un terzino sinistro inutile e senza personalità
Un centrocampo completamente squilibrato
Un giocatorino come Calhanoglu che non merita di indiossare quella maglia 10
Un ragazzo come Suso che gioca altro sport
E per finire nel ruolo forse più importante del 4 3 3 gioca un certo Borini


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. *La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto*"..



Ma è pazzo? Come si permette di dire certe cose in pubblico?
Un giocatore che sente il suo allenatore parlare così cosa dovrebbe pensare?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vabbe diciamo anche..
> 
> Di portiero abbiamo un ragazzino..
> Un terzino destro fuori forma quindi peggio del altro
> ...



Ma certo che il problema principale è questo.

Gattuso potrà metterci del suo, ma alla base c'è questo.

Ma lo sanno anche i muri: nessuno di quelli che chiamano "grandi allenatori" verrebbe ad allenare questa squadra rischiando figuracce se l' obbiettivo richiesto è grande gioco + grandi risultati


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Aprile 2019)

Oggi meritava di vincere il Parma.
Ma che partita ha visto Gattuso?

Zero gioco, le poche partite giocate bene da quando allena lui sono state dovute a periodi in cui correvamo più degli avversari.
Ma qualunque squadra giochi contro di noi sembra più organizzata... ci salvano le giocate individuali.
Spero arrivi quarta l'Atalanta, è l'unica che lo merita. Roma e Lazio fanno pena come noi (mentre scrivo la Lazio è sotto all'Olimpico 0-2 con il Chievo retrocesso).


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..





Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vabbe diciamo anche..
> 
> Di portiero abbiamo un ragazzino..
> *Un terzino destro fuori forma quindi peggio del altro *
> ...



Su questo non ci sono dubbi, infatti i danni di Mirabelli sono e restano inenarrabili, aggiungiamoci pure lo sciagurato Biglia...e pensare che qualche buontempone voleva ancora dargli qualche "merito" in caso di quarto posto  

Però Gattuso sembra quanto meno in confusione, non si può dire che il Parma non ti ha impensierito quando ha avuto decisamente più occasioni da gol di te. Il Milan gioca molto male anche a prescindere dai limiti della rosa.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma è pazzo? Come si permette di dire certe cose in pubblico?
> Un giocatore che sente il suo allenatore parlare così cosa dovrebbe pensare?



Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Siamo ormai oltre il delirio.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

garanzie fisiche e infatti mette conti che non sta in piedi e poi mette biglia ma basta dai


----------



## luigi61 (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..


Queste dichiarazioni sono una dichiarazione di guerra alla......società ; detto questo sono sempre più convinto che deve restare allenatore fino alla fine sulla graticola a friggere ed ASSUMERSI le sue responsabilità, sarebbe troppo bello e facile per lui essere cacciato via adesso; deve portare il Milan in c.l se ne è capace e poi addio per sempre senza possibilità di ripensamenti o alibi


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Giochiamo male mister.
Movimenti sbagliati, scelte sbagliate , giocate sbagliate, zero velocità di manovra.
Calcio scolastico e banale il nostro.
A volte i nostri nemmeno si capiscono e giochiamo passaggi che non esistono perdendo palla.
La fase di non possesso poi è lenta e troppo attendista dando cosi fiato a gente come gagliolo , iacoponi, gazzola... ma pressare no eh??


----------



## rossonerosempre (20 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo pareggiato quando ha messo Biglia, dovevamo giocare per il 2-0


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..



Diciamo le stesse cose da mesi ormai. 
Gattuso ha a disposizione una rosa veramente scarsa, sia a livello tecnico che di personalità. Se non partecipassimo ad un campionato scarsissimo come la serie A saremmo a metà classifica.
Dove Gattuso ha fallito di più è proprio dove non ci si aspettava, sotto il profilo caratteriale la squadra è debole. 
Poi l'esperienza. Gattuso anche oggi ha fatto errori banali frutto principalmente di poca esperienza e forse cosa ben peggiore di un atteggiamento troppo conservatore e rinunciatario. 

Ci sono gli infortuni che potrebbero essere utilizzati come attenuanti, ma servirebbero più che altro a coprire una mancanza di idee dell'allenatore ma anche della società che finora è stata poco presente.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

La cosa grave è che questo percepisce pure uno stipendio per dire queste fesserie e far giocare da schifo la squadra. Sta completando la distruzione di piatek, perdita quarto posto e poi la sua missione sarà compiuta


----------



## showtaarabt (21 Aprile 2019)

Ancora con sta menata della rosa scarsa...
Avevamo in panchina Caldara Castillejo Laxalt e Paquetà e sto babbeo fa giocare Rodriguez e Borini 90 minuti e toglie i meno peggio...
Questo è più scarso di Pippa Inzaghi e Mihajlovic che è un vero allenatore al suo posto al Bologna lo stà dimostrando.
Se non fosse scarso direi che ci stà sabotando.


----------



## Goro (21 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gatuso a Sky commenta il pareggio contro il Parma:"Nel primo tempo c'è stato poco ritmo. Non è stata una grandissima prestazione. Fortunati a trovare il vantaggio poi ingenuità sulla punizione. Ci teniamo questo punto. C'era caldo per noi e per loro. Hanno avuto più rabbia di noi a tratti. Sul fallo potevamo fare qualcosa in più. *Evidentemente non sono ancora bravo* a far capire certe cose. Sapevamo che il Parma poteva crearci difficoltà. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in più. E' un periodo poco fortunato. Dobbiamo guardare avanti. Nel primo tempo male poi abbiamo cambiato musica commettendo una sciocchezza nel finale. Loro non ci hanno mai impensierito. Siamo stati fregati da un solo episodio. Ora testa alla Lazio, ma non possiamo ripetere il primo tempo di oggi. Diamo meriti anche al Parma. Sono un pò preoccupato ma non sono disperato. Paquetà? Avevo bisogno di giocatore che mi dessero garanzie fisiche. La Champions? Certo che sono un pò preoccupato. Ci avevo fatto la bocca. Chi merita? Secondo me l'Atalanta per come gioca meriterebbe il secondo posto"..



Però poi il rinnovo lo vuoi eh... si lascia sempre lo spiraglio di crescita, questo ruffiano... sabotatore involontario di questa annata


----------



## fra29 (21 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Peggiore allenatore del Milan da quando ho memoria. Persino Inzaghi è meglio di questo demente.


 
A pensare Rino con la rosa che aveva Pippo mi vengono i brividi..


----------

